# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Language Translation

## academy

We are looking for Freelance Translators and bilingual people to work 
on our Translation Projects. Globalization process creates more than 
ever growing demand for Language Translations. We have being constantly 
expanding, and looking for additional resources in various languages, 
and areas of expertise. Please, place your profile at our Corporate Web 
Site www.AcademyOfTranslation.com, and choose “Employment”. We will be 
contacting you when projects, requiring your skills and expertise are 
needed. We and our team look forward to hearing from you and working 
together.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

please stop spamming.  
Thank you.

----------

